# Some hope for those who think its all over - never give up hope!!



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi All,

As you know we have had a bleed on/off for the past week and d/w went to the clinic for a blood test yesterday and test showed she is still pregnant  This did not make any sense to me as i had basically given up any hope had been  for 6 days that this would be the case, so firstly thank you to all those hear whose heart felt feelings came through, doctor  did say her progesterone level was 52.5 and that needed to be looked at and she is going back Monday to see if they need to increase the drug level on that but other than that he was happy with everything else - phew.

So, to all those who get a  bleed don't give up, we're a long way off yet but still there,

Dell Boy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news DB   

So pleased that you've had it reconfirmed that the pregnancy is fine.  If her progesterone levels are low then that could possibly explain the bleeding but hopefully they will now keep this under check with monitoring 

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months.....you're going to be a daddy 

Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats good news  

my clinic didnt even mention monitoring my progestrone levels and they stopped my pessaries at 7w5d, its now making me wonder if thats one of the reasons my baby dies a couple of weeks later 

xxxxxx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Dell Boy fabulous news! Please keep updating this thread so we can hear your progress. 

wishing you all the best for the next 8 months.

tuppence xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello DB  

I have been reading your posts all week and I am SO SO SO Happy to read your news    Fan bl00dy tastic   

I wish you and DW so very much luck with the remainder of the pregnancy.

Will be keeping my eye out for you  

Love and LUCK

Hayleigh
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Well done Mr and Mrs DB - Congrats "Daddy"!!!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Brilliant news Dell Boy


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

good to hear everything's fine, you must be so relieved.  
wishing you all the best


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!!  

Well done, thats brilliant news xxx


----------



## Rmarps (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic news!!!
Good luck for the rest of the pregnancy.
Rach
x


----------

